# best type of material to screen print on?



## roycetomas (Mar 10, 2012)

hi


i am new to this business and i want to order some samples to have them screen printed. i would like to know which type of t-shirt is best for screen printing? triblend, 100% cotton or 50% poly 50% cotton?

thanks


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

A lot of it depends on what your customer wants. Some people like 100% cotton and some like 50/50. I try to stay away from 50/50 simply because the ink can absorb the dye in the shirt giving it a dull look. Gildan has a 50/50 they call dryblend that seems to always migrate a little even if you have your dryer at just the right temp.


----------



## TshirtStan (May 4, 2008)

Always try to sell then 100 percent cotton. IMO its so much easier to print on.


----------

